# 3,2,1 method



## rockiestring (Feb 18, 2006)

I have noticed this being talked about breifly and have an idea what is meant, but could someone tell me exactly what this is and the benefits of doing this.
thank you.


----------



## sasquatch (Feb 18, 2006)

Rockiestring,
 The 3,2,1=6  is a simple process that most of us  use to smoke ribs, I personally use a rub.....rub,marinate,or whatever your pleasure. Then smoke your ribs for 3 hours, after the third hour remove the ribs and wrap in foil, some people choose to spray or sauce at this point.....I use the left over rub concoction...sprinkle on....then put back in the smoker for another 2 hours. After that you need or should check your meat for doneness. Sometimes I start to eat mine right then....cause I just cant stand to wait any longer.....or....put em back in the smoker unwrapped for the last 1 hour to firm em up a bit. Ohhh yeah...the (=6 part) I almost forgot the most important part....you need a 6 pack of your favorite beer to help complete the process. Thats it plain and simple...3,2,1, done. Hope that helped you out a bit....have fun and happy smokin.


----------



## scott in kc (Feb 18, 2006)

rock, 3-2-1 applies to spare ribs. Baby backs need something a little closer to 2-1 1/2-1.

Either way the first cooking period varies. Instead of relying on an arbitrary time, you actually need to watch for the meat on the ribs to pull back (begin to shrink) about 1/4" from the ends of the bones, then it's time to wrap and begin the 2-1 part of the cook.

Everyone has their own tastes and methods but this is how I do it. For spares I rub and cook them bone side down while unwrapped. When wrapped, I turn them over, put 3 or 4 nice ribbons of honey down the "dish" on the bone side, spray *generously* with either apple juice or even better Juicy Juice brand apple juice concentrate, wrap and cook bone side up in the foil for the 2 hours, then unwrap, and cook boneside down for the last hour, usually spraying every 20 mins or so. You can add sauce this last hour if you like.


----------



## rockiestring (Feb 18, 2006)

OK, now I see. Thank you very much guys.


----------

